# Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?



## Lt.Ford (22. August 2011)

*Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

Hallo Leute,

da ich demnächst etwas umrüste in meinem Gehäuse werde ich einen 120mm Lüfter über haben.
Da in meinem Gehäuse im Seitenteil zwar kein Lüfter vorgesehen ist, aber dennoch die Abmessung für einen 120mm Lüfter stimmt, hab ich mir überlegt, ob ich den Lüfter dann ins Seitenteil einbaue.
Die Position im Seitenteil ist etwa so auf der Höhe der Grafikkarte.
Deshalb meine Frage, wie man schon in der Überschrift lesen kann. Soll der Lüfter im Seitenteil
a) kalte Luft ansaugen (somit wird die GraKa direkt mit Frischluft versorgt)
oder
b) die warme Luft (von der GraKa) hinausbefördern?

Welche Variante ist besser?

MfG


----------



## DeadlyTear (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

Wenn du dort einen lüfter einbaust, dann lass ihn frische Luft auf die GraKa pusten.


----------



## Lt.Ford (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

danke für deine antwort 
dann wäre das geklärt.
war mir da nur etwas unsicher, da mir beide methoden logisch vorkommen ^^

mfg


----------



## debalz (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*



> war mir da nur etwas unsicher, da mir beide methoden logisch vorkommen ^^



Um die warme Luft von der GraKa seitlich rauszusaugen bräuchte man schon einen extrem starken Lüfter..


----------



## Lt.Ford (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

okay, danke für die aufklärung 
dann weiß ich ja jetzt wie ich den lüfter reinbauen muss, damit er sinnvoll ist 

mfg


----------



## Forfex (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

Ich finde es kommt darauf an,ob Du an der Vorderfront schon einen Lüfter reinblasen lässt. Falls ja,würde das dann aber den Luftsrom  (Schornsteineffekt) ziemlich verwirbeln. Ich habe die verschiedenen Lüfteranbringungen und deren praktischen Einfluss auf die CPU/GPU getestet. Bei dieser von Dir gedachten Variante,ich setze mal vorraus das Du folgende Variante hast,(Vorne unten rein,Hinten oben raus) hat sich bei mir an der Temp bei der Graka sogar eine verschlechterte Temp von 1-2 Grad (Idle/Last ergeben, wenn ich an der Seite auch noch reinblasen liess. Was marginal besser wurde war, den Lüfter in den Unterboden auf die Graka blasen zu lassen. Vorrausgesetzt da ist Nichts mehr zwischen Graka und Unterboden. Aber wie gesagt,war nur minimal, ca. 2Grad. Und dann auch nur,wenn der lüfter deutlich langsamer dreht,als der Grakalüfter. Warum auch immer.
Wenn Du unbedingt noch diesen Lüfter verbauen willst,würde ich Dir raten Ihn oben warme Luft ansaugen zu lassen, falls die Platzverhältnisse das bei deinem Tower hergeben.


----------



## Loox (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

Wenn du einen einbaust der die Luft ansaugt, nimm einen Filter, dieser fängt erstaunlich viel Staub ab und lässt sich je nach Model leicht reinigen.


----------



## Lt.Ford (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

hab ne grafik angehängt, wie mein rechner grad ausschaut.
ich hab ne wakü bestellt für meine cpu, je nachdem wie "sperrig" der radiator samt lüfter ist, muss ich halt schauen ob der freie platz dann noch frei bleibt.
falls er frei bleibt, kommt da ein outtake lüfter hin, richtig?

die lüfterfläche im seitenteil befindet sich übrigens bei der graka, also ist halt jetzt nur 2D, aber vorstellungskraft hilft xD

mfg ^^

PS: Die Zeichnung ist nicht maßstabsgetreu xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

Was hast du da für Hardware drin und welchen Tower hast du? In der Grafik sind ein paar Fehler drin, Netzteil und Grafikkarte saugen die Luft an. Wie sind die aktuellen Temperaturen? Die Wakü sollte normalerweise an der Rückwand passen. Den Lüfter im Boden kann man sich eher schenken, besonders wenn man einen Teppich hat


----------



## Lt.Ford (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

wenn die grafikkarte die luft ansaugt, wo kommt dann die luft raus frag ich mich... ist bei meiner gts250 nämlich bissl anders glaub ich. (auch laut tests)

MB: MSI P67A-C43
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 1333
NT: Antec HCG 520W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake V4

Achja, mein Gehäuse steht zum Glück nicht aufm Boden. Steht in nem Holz-Schreibtisch ^^ (so ein PC Einschub)

dass das Netzteil die Luft ansaugt, wusste ich auch nicht. wieder was dazugelernt 

jap, ich hab vor die wakü an der rückseite zu platzieren. normalerweise sollte das auch gehen, aber es kann ja immer ein spezial fall eintreten 

so mal grob btt: ist ein lüfter an der seitenwand empfehlenswert (wenn ja, raus oder rein?)? sprich stört er den luftstrom?


----------



## DeadlyTear (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser nette, kleine bericht hier weiter. Da wird auch auf die Seitenbelüftung eingegangen. Klick!
Ansonsten kann ich dir auch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Seitenlüfter einblasend auf die GraKa. Habe ich bei mir auch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> wenn die grafikkarte die luft ansaugt, wo kommt dann die luft raus frag ich mich... ist bei meiner gts250 nämlich bissl anders glaub ich. (auch laut tests)
> 
> MB: MSI P67A-C43
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500
> ...


 
Ich habe hier auch noch eine GTS 250 liegen und die saugt die Luft an und bläst auf der Rückseite des Karte heraus. Wenn man auf einen Lüfter schaut und dort den Propeller incl. Nabe sehen kann ( also nicht den Lüfterrahmen ), dann schaut man auf die Saugseite. Meistens hilft es wenn er rein bläst, aber die Unterschiede können leicht bei Null liegen. Bei meinem vorletzten Gehäuse hatte ich keinen Vorteil dadurch, bei meinem Kumpel half es das er raus blies. Wenn kein Loch drin ist würde ich es so lassen, ansonsten probiere die Wirkrichtung aus.


----------



## Lt.Ford (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

hm okay.
also eine öffnung ist drin. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so beschreibt der hersteller den luftstrom.
ich hab hier halt das thema geöffnet, weil ich dachte es könnte nicht schaden. bevor der lüfter sinnlos rumliegt und vor sich dahinvegetiert 

mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

In den letzten beiden Gehäuse war ich ohne Seitenlüfter gut ausgekommen, im letzten Gehäuse hatte ich testweise einen Lüfte rim Boden drin der allerdings keine Wirkung erzielte. Probiere es halt aus wie sich bei dir verhält. Wie sind denn deine aktuelle Temperaturen?


----------



## Lt.Ford (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

eigentlich recht okay, also mir gehts bei dem lüfter nicht darum, dass er mir 10°C oder so ähnlich gut machen soll, sondern einfach halt noch zusätzlich (wenns denn was bringt).

CPU Idle: ca. 41°C, unter Last dann halt wärmer, so ca 56°C. Bei den Temperaturen zurzeit aber nicht wundernswert. Hab ja noch den Boxed-Kühler drauf (der nebenbei bemerkt extremst laut wird unter last)
Mit der GPU eher naja. 53°C hat sie grad und ich bin hier nur am lesen und schreiben. Unter Last wirds dann so 67°C. (und hier auch ebenfalls laut >.<)

mfg


----------



## guna7 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

Ich konnte damals meinen Lüfter saugend oder blasend laufen lassen. Reinblasen hat mehr geholfen.


----------



## Lt.Ford (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

okay, danke euch allen.

ich werd einfach mal schauen, wie es sich ergibt, wenn die wakü da ist 

thx, mfg


----------



## Blutengel (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Netzteile saugen die Luft an.


 
Ööhm, entweder hab ich n Denkfehler, oder es ist sonstwas. Netzteile saugen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse und befördern sie nach draußen, also stimmt doch die Grafik mit dem roten Pfeil nach außen.


----------



## Lt.Ford (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

hmm, ich glaube er meinte es so, wie die grafik im anhang zeigt

ich hab meine öffnung vom NT nämlich nach unten, da das in meinem Gehäuse so vorgesehen ist (mit Staubfilter und allem drum und dran)


----------



## Blutengel (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lüfter im Seitenteil, kalte Luft rein oder warme raus?*

Ok, also lag ich mit meinem Denkfehler ja garnet so weit weg. Nu ists plausibel für mich.


----------

